#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Senha Root da MA5616

## diogo25

Bom dia, estou com uma MA5616, que a senha padrão não entra da login e senha invalida, alguém sabe se tem uma outra senha alem da padrão, ou alguém já pegou um caso assim. A senha padrão root que estou usando e mduadmin.

----------


## fhayashi

Tenta root e admin

----------


## diogo25

> Tenta root e admin


Ja tentei.

----------


## ricardoandre

root/mduadmin

----------


## fhayashi

> root/mduadmin


Essa ele já tentou.

Acho que tem jeito de interromper o boot com o cabo console. Não tenho certeza

----------


## fhayashi

Load the empty database matched the device again. After restarting the device, log in to the system by using the default root password admin(OLT) or mduadmin(MDU). This method will lead to loss of data configurations and the user needs to configure the data again.

----------


## diogo25

> Essa ele já tentou.
> 
> Acho que tem jeito de interromper o boot com o cabo console. Não tenho certeza


Ja tentei também, e não conseguir resolver

----------


## pigosso

Opa , tenta user root pass: admin123

----------


## diogo25

> Opa , tenta user root pass: admin123


Ja testei tambem.

----------

